
Millennials in China Are Using Nudes to Secure Loans - petethomas
https://www.vice.com/en_uk/article/kzv38w/millennials-in-china-are-using-nudes-to-secure-loans
======
sharemywin
I've come up with a better idea. I upload naked selfies of myself and my
friends and family pay NOT to see them...

~~~
malshe
I almost spit out my tea! This is brilliant :)

------
dsfyu404ed
Young women with good looks and poor economic circumstances can leverage the
former to make up for (with varying tradeoffs and degrees of success) the
latter.

Wherever business is happening there's scumbags looking to set up sleazy
operations that exploit information asymmetry or use predatory business
practices in order to screw people out of their money.

Put the two and two together and you get stuff like in the article.

------
gigatexal
This is a black mirror episode it has to be right?

~~~
bitxbitxbitcoin
Not yet but as the famous quote goes: "Art imitates life."

~~~
jcbrand
"Life imitates art" is the famous quote.

~~~
tzakrajs
Or was it, “Life is artful imitation”?

------
motohagiography
There is a general problem of massive amounts of liquid cash looking for an
asset, and an increasing dearth in quality loan collateral. Appears nudes are
the new pound of flesh.

Surely, next will be a way to securitize tranches of pawn tickets.

~~~
trhway
whatever way Wall Street slices&dices the securitized collateral from the guys
pushing 50 like me the end result will still be junk bonds (pun intended).

------
xrd
I wish I had patented my idea.

NakedEscrow.com

[http://web.archive.org/web/20110210234301/http://nakedescrow...](http://web.archive.org/web/20110210234301/http://nakedescrow.com/)

~~~
TeMPOraL
It's not too late! See:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18568641](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18568641).

------
closeparen
Lending has always used reputation as collateral and the threat of social
shame as an enforcement tool. "Pay up, or I'll tell everyone you're a
deadbeat." Sexual propriety is far powerful social norm than keeping one's
word; this was bound to happen. Still diabolical.

------
fuddle
The exact same tactics used by the NXIVM cult -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NXIVM](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NXIVM)

------
ve55
A small proportion of people doing a weird practice shouldn't be enough to
warrant a generalized headline line this.

------
camelNotation
I find it ironic that China, the only major country left that is nominally
communist, is the site of what seems to be the most alienated, abusive form of
capitalism on earth.

~~~
etaoins
Vietnam has 95 million people and a larger economy than Greece. I would
consider it a major country.

~~~
camelNotation
Didn't mean to offend, sorry for that.

------
jacob019
"10 gigabits of nudes"

Since when do we measure stored data in gigabits?

~~~
flyingfences
When we want it to sound like a bigger number.

------
microtherion
Talk about "Open Kimono Negotiations"! (And yes, I know that China != Japan)

